# إثبات وجود نص يوحنا 3 : 16 في المخطوطة السينائية  ‏



## HABIB YAS03 (20 مايو 2009)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد لجميعكم*​ 
*وانا اتصفح احد المواقع الاسلامية واقرا موضوع وجد صاحب الموضوع يستشهد بمخطوطات كتابنا المقدس العظيم وعندما قمت بفحص المخطوطات بنفسي وجده يكذب ويجهل المخطوطات*​ 
*واليكم صورة لما قاله*​ 




*هل ما يقوله صحيح ؟ *
*هل هذا النص المقدس لا وجود له بالمخطوطات ؟*
*هل هناك اختلاف قراءات بهذا النص المقدس ؟*


*Joh 3:16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. *
*ونصه اليوناني*
*Joh 3:16 ουτως γαρ ηγαπησεν ο θεος τον κοσμον ωστε τον υιον αυτου τον μονογενη εδωκεν ινα πας ο πιστευων εις αυτον μη αποληται αλλ εχη ζωην αιωνιον*


*النص من المخطوطة السينائية وهو موجود بالكامل وهذه صورة* 






*النص من المخطوطة الاسكندارنية وهو موجود بالكامل وهذه صورة*






*النص من المخطوطة الفاتيكانية وهو موجود بالكامل وهذه صورة *






*النص من البردية 66 وهو موجود بالكامل وهذه صورة*






*النص من البردية 75 وهو موجود بالكامل وهذه صورة*






*وهي موجود في مخطوطات اخرى منها*
*W L T Θ Ψ 083 086 f1 f13 33 *

*كما نراى ان النص ليس محذوف كما يدعي كذبا المسلم ولا وجود ل اختلاف قراءات *
*حتى تحديد الايات له بالمخطوطات غير صحيح فالعدد 15 ليس كما حدده المسلم *
*كل هذا غير الترجمات القديمة والاقتباسات الابائية*

*احتمال يكون الحزين لخبط*
*فالعدد 15 و 16 متشابهين*
*Joh 3:15 ινα πας ο πιστευων εις αυτον μη αποληται αλλ εχη ζωην αιωνιον*
*Joh 3:16 ουτως γαρ ηγαπησεν ο θεος τον κοσμον ωστε τον υιον αυτου τον μονογενη εδωκεν ινα πας ο πιστευων εις αυτον μη αποληται αλλ εχη ζωην αιωνιον*
*ولكن هذا غير مبرر لانه من يفحص عدد لا يقرا نصه او جزء منه بل يقرا العدد كاملا*



*ونقول بالنهاية هذه الكلمات*

*اهذا جزاء من احب العالم*
*واراد ان يمحي خطاياه؟*

*فقولوا انتم يا اعداء المسيح*
*هل جزاء المعروف ان ننساه؟*

*هل ننسى من مد الينا يداه؟*
*وهل ننسى يوما عطاياه؟*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: الكذب الاسلامي على المخطوطات*

*وهذه صورة من مخطوطة واشنطن*


----------



## Fadie (21 مايو 2009)

*إثبات وجود نص يوحنا 3 : 16 في المخطوطة السينائية*

هو انا بحس كتير انه بينطلق من خلفية مُسبقة فى بحثه بشكل عام، بس معتقدش انه مُدلس او كذاب. كمان اه نهايات النصين 15 و 16 متشابهة بس حتى العدد 15 ثابت. اه فى قراءات بس مش من ضمنها الحذف و الإثبات. ممكن يكون اتلخبط بين النص دة و نص آخر او كان كتب المقالة دى فى البداية وقت ما كان يتعلم قراءة اليونانية فنتج الخطأ دة. لكن انا عارفه كويس مش مُدلس او كذاب. اصلاً مفيش باحث مسئول يقدر يدلس او يكذب فى مجال زى دة لأنه بكدة بيقضى على مصداقيته عند قراؤه.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: الكذب الاسلامي على المخطوطات*



fadie قال:


> هو انا بحس كتير انه بينطلق من خلفية مُسبقة فى بحثه بشكل عام، بس معتقدش انه مُدلس او كذاب. كمان اه نهايات النصين 15 و 16 متشابهة بس حتى العدد 15 ثابت. اه فى قراءات بس مش من ضمنها الحذف و الإثبات. ممكن يكون اتلخبط بين النص دة و نص آخر او كان كتب المقالة دى فى البداية وقت ما كان يتعلم قراءة اليونانية فنتج الخطأ دة. لكن انا عارفه كويس مش مُدلس او كذاب. اصلاً مفيش باحث مسئول يقدر يدلس او يكذب فى مجال زى دة لأنه بكدة بيقضى على مصداقيته عند قراؤه.



*هل تعرف من هو ؟ ومن علمه اليونانية ؟ 
لا اعرف اذا تجربتك مع المسلمين قليلة ؟ لكن الكذب بديتنهم وبطبيعته شي طبيعي
ومن قال لك انه باحث ؟ هذا مهرج وليس باحث
طيب اخطاء بسبب تشابه عدد 15 مع 16 وقع بنفس الخطاء مرتين في المخطوطتين؟؟ يعني هو اعور ؟؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: الكذب الاسلامي على المخطوطات*

جميل جدا 

ربنا يباركك

وتقدم موضوعات جميله زي كدة كتير

تحياتي ​


----------



## onda (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: الكذب الاسلامي على المخطوطات*

موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك عليه

المشكلة عند المسلم انه يتعامل من الكتاب المقدس بانه محرف بمخطوطاته 
وايضا رسولهم حلل لهم الكذب لنصرة دينهم 

لذلك لا عجب ان رايت مواضيع ملفقة وكاذبة فهم بهذا ينصرون الأسلام
لكن الهنا يسوع المسيح قادر ان يسحق الشيطان واعوانه تحت اقدام اولادة سريعا

تحياتى والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Strident (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: الكذب الاسلامي على المخطوطات*

لا يجب أن نحزن من هذه الأكاذيب، ففوائدها لنا بتدبير الله اكثر بكثير مما يضايقنا فيها:

1- إن الكتاب المقدس هو الصخرة التي تحطم عليها كل أعداؤه، و كل الأكاذيب الباطلة، و كل كذبة من هذه عند كشفها تزيده قوة على قوة...
2- هي دليل على ضعف الإسلام، الذي يحتاج بشتى الطرق أن يكذب الكل حتى لا يبقى غيره
3- دليل آخر على أن الإسلام يفضل انتشار الجهل و الكذب...إذ في غير ذلك ينكشف


----------



## Fadie (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: الكذب الاسلامي على المخطوطات*



> *هل تعرف من هو ؟ ومن علمه اليونانية ؟
> لا اعرف اذا تجربتك مع المسلمين قليلة ؟ لكن الكذب بديتنهم وبطبيعته شي طبيعي
> ومن قال لك انه باحث ؟ هذا مهرج وليس باحث
> طيب اخطاء بسبب تشابه عدد 15 مع 16 وقع بنفس الخطاء مرتين في المخطوطتين؟؟ يعني هو اعور ؟؟*


 
أعتقد انى أقدر أحدد اذا كان باحث ولا لأ. و أنا بقول انه باحث مش مهرج.

انا مليش دعوة بدين غيرى، انا لىّ دعوة بإنسان انا عارفه و عارف أخلاقه كويس.

بعدين اخطاء تشابه ايه اللى بين 15 و 16؟ العددين الإتنين موجودين اساساً فى المخطوطات المعروضة!

خلاص إنتهى مفيش داعى لشخصنة الموضوع أكتر من كدة. انت طرحت طرح و صححت معلومة خلاص مفيش داعى انك تتعرض لشخصه.


----------



## My Rock (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: الكذب الاسلامي على المخطوطات*

بالراحة يا جماعة, الموضوع مش مستاهل.
الأخ ana 100 100 انت قمت بعرض الحل للسؤال المطروح و هذا هو المطلوب. غير ذلك من وصف لطارح الشبهة أو محاولة تدليسه هو خارج نطاق ما نحاول الإجابة عليه هنا. قد يكون مخطئ عن قصد أو غير قصد, بأي حال من الأحوال هو سيستفاد من موضوعك هذا و سيتعلم شئ جديد قد يفيده في بحثه القادم.

تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع الى: إثبات وجود نص يوحنا 3 : 16 في المخطوطة السينائية


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: إثبات وجود نص يوحنا 3 : 16 في المخطوطة السينائية*

*اوريجانوس المصري و onda و johnnie*
*اشكركم جميعا على مروركم وتشجيعكم*

*فادي اذا كنا نريد تحديد اذا الشخص باحث او لا يجب ان نقرا جميع ابحاثه وليس نحدد من نقطة واحدة وانا ليس هدفي مهاجمة الشخص لهذا ما جيبت اسمه بالرد*
* عند سؤال لك اذا وجد اختلاف قراءات ماذا تفعل ؟ تذهب وتقرا اقوال وراي العلماء اليس صحيح ؟ طيب هذا الباحث لماذا لم يرجع لراى العلماء ؟  لو هدفه البحث كان رجع وشاف ماذا قالو لماذا لم يرجع لنسخة ويستكوت وهروت او نسلة-الاند ؟؟*
*وشكرا لمشاركتك*


*ماي روك شكرا لمشاركتك*
*وارجو ان يفيد الكثير من الباحثين*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: إثبات وجود نص يوحنا 3 : 16 في المخطوطة السينائية*

*موضوع رائع شكرا انا مية مية علي الموضوع*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: إثبات وجود نص يوحنا 3 : 16 في المخطوطة السينائية*



اغريغوريوس قال:


> *موضوع رائع شكرا انا مية مية علي الموضوع*



شكرا اخي العزيز اغريغوريوس لردك اتمنى انه تكون استفدت منه


----------



## armoosh (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: إثبات وجود نص يوحنا 3 : 16 في المخطوطة السينائية*

سلام لمن يقبل السلام
في الحقيق أشكر الأستاذ ana 100 100 على هذا الموضوع الذي أفادني
ولكم تمنيت أن يخبرني الأستاذ ana 100 100 بهذا الموضوع أو أن يرسل لي الرابط على الإيميل
ولكن الموضوع وصل لي عن طريق أحد الأصدقاء المسلمين المهتمين جزاه الله عني خيراً
طبعاً موضوعك صحيح وانا بالفعل أخطأت قي استخراج النص من المخطوطة
وأعتقد ان الخطأ جاء نتاج النهايات المتشابهة لنص يوحنا 3: 16 ويوحنا 3: 15 وأعتقد ان الزميل فادي أدرك هذا
في الحقيقة معشر المسلمين لا يحتاجون إلى نصر دينهم بالكذب والتدليس ولذلك قمت بمحو الجزء الخاطئ من البحث , حيث أن موضوع النص ليس إلا جزء من كل , وقد علقت على هذا في مدونتي الشخصية بإسم أبو المتصر شاهين الملقب بالتاعب , ولإهتمامي بمصداقيه ما أكتبه قمت أيضاً بمحو ثلاثة مواضيع أخرى تحتاج إلى تدقيق وفحص . أتمنى إن كتب شخص رد على اي موضوع تناولته في مدونتي فليخبرني , فإن الهدف في النهاية هو الوصول إلى الحقيقة المجردة وليس الأمر كذب وتدليس وتشويه كما يظن البعض .
شكراً جزيلاً لكم جميعاً وتقبلوا تحياتي ؛ أبو المنتصر شاهين


----------



## Fadie (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: إثبات وجود نص يوحنا 3 : 16 في المخطوطة السينائية*

خلاص إنتهى، و مش هنمسك للناس على الغلطة. آرموش كان قال انه غِلط فى النقطة دى فى مناظرة فى البالتوك بس يمكن نسى يصحح الجزء دة فى الموقع. على فكرة: كتاباتى انا شخصياً مليانة بلاوى سودا و اخطاء للركب!!


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: إثبات وجود نص يوحنا 3 : 16 في المخطوطة السينائية*

يبقى موضوعك يا اخ ana 100 100 ادى مفعوله بصورة إيجابية و ناس كثيرة إستفادت منه
يكفي إن الأخ armoosh استفاد و صحح خطأه, و هذا وحده كافي ليثبت رغبة الطرفين لحوار راقي مبني على الأدلة و البراهين.
مرحب بيك يا أخ armoosh


----------



## اغريغوريوس (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: إثبات وجود نص يوحنا 3 : 16 في المخطوطة السينائية*

*armoosh 
اهلا بالاخ التاعب انا اعرفك ايام مكان اخرستوس في البالتوك اهلا بيك في منتدي الكنيسة​*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: إثبات وجود نص يوحنا 3 : 16 في المخطوطة السينائية*



armoosh قال:


> سلام لمن يقبل السلام
> في الحقيق أشكر الأستاذ ana 100 100 على هذا الموضوع الذي أفادني
> ولكم تمنيت أن يخبرني الأستاذ ana 100 100 بهذا الموضوع أو أن يرسل لي الرابط على الإيميل
> ولكن الموضوع وصل لي عن طريق أحد الأصدقاء المسلمين المهتمين جزاه الله عني خيراً
> ...


 
*اهلا وسهلا بالاخ التاعب بالمنتدى*
*اشكرك لدخول المنتدى والمشاركة *
*واشكرك لاعترافك بانه خطاء وليس مقصود وطبعا كلنا بشر ولنا اخطاء ولا يوجد احد كامل الا الله*
*اتمنى انه يكون بيننا حوار هادف نسعى به للحقيقة*


----------



## Kerya_Layson (6 يونيو 2009)

_موضوع فى منتهى القوة والجمال اخى الحبيب انت ميه ميه
وقد اتى بثمار وباعتراف عن الخطء 
نشكر الاخ ارموش لاعترافه وحواره البناء 
وارجوا من احبائنا المسيحين والمسلمين حينما يخطئو يعترفون ولا يجادلون

كلنا نخطء  لاكن ليس كلنا نعترف بالخطء

المسيح يباركك على هذا الموضوع القوى 
والى افادنى كثيرا
سلام ونعمه_


----------



## Mr.Maichel (21 يونيو 2009)

*من الواضح ان هذا الشخص يستغل جهل القاريء المسلم , حيث انه لا يعلم اي شيء في اليونانية ولا يعلم ما هي قراءة النص الذي قام بالإشارة اليه , فهو يذكرني بالمدعو "يوسف زيدان" الذي لايعلم حرف واحد في السريانية و يقوم بترجمة مخطوطة سريانية!! لا اعلم هل هذا إستخفاف بعقول القاريء؟ أين الأمانة العلمية , ولماذا يتزغلل المسلمين ( أي أصبحوا مثل زغلول الفشار)؟؟*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*قريباً فيديو شرح جهل التاعب باليونانية*


----------



## Mesopotamia (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك الرب يبارك حياتك 

وانت لهم بلمرصاد هههههههه 
فاكرين انه لم ولن نراهم ىهههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ليست السقطة الاولى وليست الاخيرة
ونحن لارموش لبالمرصاد
مرحب بارموش فالمنتدى


----------

